# Which Nomos should I buy?



## alessio93v (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello everybody!
I'm interesting in Nomos watches and I would like to buy one of them but I'm still undecided between Nomos Tangente and Nomos Club.
Which of these should I buy?
I'm 22 and I have a wrist of 6.7' (17mm). 
Thank's.


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

I suggest you try them on. I was on the fence between a few Nomos watches and after trying them on the choice became clear.

It was between the Ahoi, Club and Orion. For me, the Ahoi was an awful fit for my wrist and I didn't like the club in person. The Orion was my least favorite of the 3 before I went into the AD - and I ended up leaving with the Orion and extremely happy with the choice. 

Try them on.


----------



## sucram (Jun 18, 2014)

You might want to take into consideration that the Tangente is a bit more dressier than the club. And I too agree with trying on the watches before making a decision.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

I think that the Tangente is a bit more versatile because it is more dressy.


----------



## Semdot14 (Dec 31, 2014)

Having had both, I liked the club the best because it dressed down so well but could dress up for most things with a black strap. I rarely wear business attire so the club was just a better fit. That plus it had higher WR and a more interesting case. The tangente is great and I really liked it but I always found it too dressy and the sharp lugs just weren't for me. So if you aren't close to an AD or are not planning on trying them on before buying, I would suggest the club if your dress is more casual or the tangente if your going to be in a suit. And as always, the never helpful advise of get what you like. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## definitelydan (Mar 24, 2013)

The tangente is a classic NOMOS staple. A bit dressier with lugs that are not to everyone's taste. The club is sportier and more of an 'everyday' watch, to me at least. It depends what you're looking for 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Both can be everyday watches, but one leans to being more dressy and the other, not so much. We can't tell you which watch to buy. We can only tell you which we prefer according to our own personal taste. I don't care for the looks of the Club in the slightest, but that shouldn't carry any weight at all if you do.


----------



## alessio93v (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank's everybody for your answers.
I'm very undecided..


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

I also suggest visiting an AD, there's three of them in Italy (Bolzano, Bruneck, Verona).

If that's not possible, take your time looking at pictures and deciding which seem most attractive for you. And keep in mind that Club Automat models wear pretty large...


----------



## Tugboat1980 (Jan 5, 2014)

When I bought my Nomos I already had a dress watch and a big pilot watch for ultra casual. I wanted a watch for in-between. It's a pretty versatile casual watch IMO. The Tangente I think can do casual but it takes a certain person and an offbeat style of casual to do so (maybe with a perlon or a suede strap?). For most people I think it's a better dress watch. The Club, for me, was a much better casual/business casual watch. It reminds me less of a traditional Nomos and more of an old 1950's Calatrava form Longines or IWC. Maybe even one of the oversize military Calatravas. But, thanks to Nomos' keen sense of design it manages to do so without looking like a rip off or "homage". I think it's about the only watch in Nomos' lineup that looks good dressed down with a vintage style t-shirt and jeans (well, maybe the Metro). I love all of Nomos' watches, they're far and away my favorite watch brand, but their other watches just like to be dressed up. At the very least with a polo.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MrTickles (Jun 19, 2013)

Both are great watches. Personally, I liked the club more because of its versatility. If you can find a used example of the Dunkel either in 36mm or 38.5mm I think it is a slam dunk Club >Tangente. 

That all said, I think Nomos is definitely one of those brands to try on in person. The lug shapes make the dimensions a bit deceiving into how they wear.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Club to me was not that impressive in person, so I agree with CM, not my favorite Nomos. 

Really like the Orion, but try them on first if possible, because even their smaller cased sized watches can wear very large on small wrists.


----------



## U_Devrim (Mar 24, 2014)

I am waiting for a Minimatik, with a Zurich face.. hopefully, one day they will produce it..


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)

I like the look of the Club but it seemed too small for my 7.25" wrist. So I went with the 38mm Tangente which I personally think is a little more versatile as dressy or casual.


----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

I will have to disagree with most. I suggest the basic club model. It is versatile and cheaper.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

I would go for the Orion.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

U_Devrim said:


> I am waiting for a Minimatik, with a Zurich face.. hopefully, one day they will produce it..


I'm not sure how the 'playful' neomatik styling will work with that more serious Zurich dial. Would be interesting to see. (Or do you mean the same but smaller and thinner with the new movement?)


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

Tugboat1980 said:


> When I bought my Nomos I already had a dress watch and a big pilot watch for ultra casual. I wanted a watch for in-between. It's a pretty versatile casual watch IMO. The Tangente I think can do casual but it takes a certain person and an offbeat style of casual to do so (maybe with a perlon or a suede strap?). For most people I think it's a better dress watch. The Club, for me, was a much better casual/business casual watch. It reminds me less of a traditional Nomos and more of an old 1950's Calatrava form Longines or IWC. Maybe even one of the oversize military Calatravas. But, thanks to Nomos' keen sense of design it manages to do so without looking like a rip off or "homage". I think it's about the only watch in Nomos' lineup that looks good dressed down with a vintage style t-shirt and jeans (well, maybe the Metro). I love all of Nomos' watches, they're far and away my favorite watch brand, but their other watches just like to be dressed up. At the very least with a polo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Pics .... it does summarize the Club pretty nicely. Very unique watch that can go casual or business casual depending on the attire. I had a friend visiting last night and I could not get his Club out of my wrist. I loved everything about this watch. Details are amazing and the redish tones of the watch (hands and strap) are so unique and nicely done. The unexpected surprise for me was the size of the watch (I have a 7.25 wrist) and usually wears only 40mm+ watches (I was wearing a 45mm Tourby Big Pilot yesterday). The club looked perfectly sized on my wrist thanks to the white dial and long polished lugs that makes the watch a much bigger watch that the real size seems to indicate. The only bad part of this is that now I want one.... !!! Go club, you wont be disappointed..


----------



## workinprogress (Sep 25, 2014)

I went in to look at the Club with intention to purchase and for some reason it didn't speak to me in the flesh. The Orion in the other hand was amazing and I walked out of the AD with it.

I really recommend just trying them on if possible prior purchase, Nomos watches in particular


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Agree with you. Best to go to your AD to see the watches in flesh. I went with the intention of getting a Ahoi or Tangomat. Came out with a Metro instead.



workinprogress said:


> I went in to look at the Club with intention to purchase and for some reason it didn't speak to me in the flesh. The Orion in the other hand was amazing and I walked out of the AD with it.
> 
> I really recommend just trying them on if possible prior purchase, Nomos watches in particular


----------



## BalanceSheet (Nov 28, 2015)

You will never go wrong with the new blue dial worldtimer. It's a beautiful piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schrop (Jan 25, 2010)

During my researching period I was interested in the Tangente. Went to the dealer, tried on a few models, thought about it, came back another day, and walked out with the Orion.

Couldn't be happier.


----------



## sirrtuan (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful! Where did you get the racing strap?


----------



## hengkyganda (Dec 5, 2013)

just got my 1st Nomos, the Club 
couldn't be happier :-!


----------



## PP-JLC-VC Guy (Jul 10, 2014)

mpalmer said:


> I think that the Tangente is a bit more versatile because it is more dressy.


Take a look at the Atlantic Ahoi Datum. Waterproof to 200 meters I believe and self winding. Great watch!


----------



## blackbox1011 (Jun 6, 2015)

consider the orion


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

I am partial to the club. It can be sporty and it can be a bit dressy with it's slim profile and clean dial...and it's very photogenic!


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

For me, I personally would get the Ahoi, Orion, Zurich, Club or Ludwig if I have the money. Tangente and Tangomat somehow don't do it for me.


----------



## MaxMeridian (Jul 30, 2015)

Both are nice looking watches. The Tangente is a bit more dressier, while, the Club is a bit more sportier. 
For the final decision you should go to an AD and try them both.


----------



## alessio93v (Feb 13, 2014)

I think that I will buy the Tangente.


----------



## psikat (Feb 14, 2006)

Or try to find a Tangente Sport









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alessio93v (Feb 13, 2014)

psikat said:


> Or try to find a Tangente Sport
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic!
Unfortunately this watch isn't in Nomos catalog since 2014..


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Alessio. Are you in Italy? Head to VR and try them all on. I love Nomos in photos but have never found one that I like on my wrist

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## alessio93v (Feb 13, 2014)

asonstuf said:


> Hi Alessio. Are you in Italy? Head to VR and try them all on. I love Nomos in photos but have never found one that I like on my wrist
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Yes, I live in Italy and I'll go to Verona as soon as possible.


----------



## U_Devrim (Mar 24, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> I'm not sure how the 'playful' neomatik styling will work with that more serious Zurich dial. Would be interesting to see. (Or do you mean the same but smaller and thinner with the new movement?)


Sorry for the late answer.. I mean to have the Minimatik case, the same size, but to have Zurich markers, hands.. I am not sure how much "Nomos" it will be in this set-up.. It will be more in JLC, Piaget territory..


----------



## psikat (Feb 14, 2006)

alessio93v said:


> Fantastic!
> Unfortunately this watch isn't in Nomos catalog since 2014..


I think it's been bumped off to make room for the Ahoi.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alessio93v (Feb 13, 2014)

psikat said:


> I think it's been bumped off to make room for the Ahoi.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think the same.


----------



## grsut54 (Oct 19, 2015)

Love the look of that watch. Would prefer more traditional lugs, though.


----------



## alessio93v (Feb 13, 2014)

Does anyone have a precise measurement of the lug to lug lenght of the Nomos Ahoi?


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

I'd say buy them both! They're both fantastic, but very different watches. I currently have a Metro, so I can speak firsthand about it being one of the loveliest watches I've ever owned. I also have a Club & Tangente, but the Metro is my favorite. 

Personally, I'm waiting for a limited edition of the Ahoi that intrigues me. The dial color is nice, but just doesn't win me over, and Timeless' next LE after the Orion is supposed to be an Ahoi... It'll be interesting to see what comes...


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

I was faced with the same option last year. Tried both of the and decided to go with the Tangente Datum. It is much more versatile compared to the club. You can wear it with the formal attire or t-shirt and jean.


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

breigue said:


> I was faced with the same option last year. Tried both of the and decided to go with the Tangente Datum. It is much more versatile compared to the club. You can wear it with the formal attire or t-shirt and jean.


Personally I find all Nomos to be fairly dressy, but that doesn't mean that I won't wear a dressy watch with jeans, or a tool watch with a suit. I definitely go through moods and phases with my watch choices and obviously coordinate with outfits, but I don't follow any particular rules...


----------



## alessio93v (Feb 13, 2014)

I think that I will buy the Nomos Tangente.
I'm still undecided between Tangente 33 or 35 millimetres.. Maybe the first is more indicated for my wrist of 6.7' because it has very long lugs..


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

Here's my 35mm Tangente on my 6.75" wrist... I think it fits pretty perfectly.


----------



## alessio93v (Feb 13, 2014)

jakeblixx said:


> Here's my 35mm Tangente on my 6.75" wrist... I think it fits pretty perfectly.


Thank's for the photo.
Do you know the lug to lug lenght of the Tangente 35mm?


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

alessio93v said:


> Thank's for the photo.
> Do you know the lug to lug lenght of the Tangente 35mm?


45mm


----------



## alessio93v (Feb 13, 2014)

jakeblixx said:


> 45mm


Thank's.


----------



## scosmoss (Sep 15, 2015)

Club is more casual, Tangente is more dressy, although I could imagine both could be worn on most occasions.


----------



## gophishin (Feb 24, 2015)

My vote is for the tangente. It's more versatile than the club, and I also think it's more timeless and maybe less prone to potentially growing bored with it. Both have really long lugs, but the lugs on the club in particular are _really_ long.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

I had Club Automat and it definitely had long lugs. But I think Tangente lugs are quite short, wife's 35 mm Tangente is pretty compact on wrist even though looks larger due to very narrow bezel and large dial.



gophishin said:


> My vote is for the tangente. It's more versatile than the club, and I also think it's more timeless and maybe less prone to potentially growing bored with it. Both have really long lugs, but the lugs on the club in particular are _really_ long.


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

It is worth checking them in reality before deciding. I like nearly all of them and was surprised that even so I like the metro even more than the others, it is really quite special.


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

I wear a dress shirt (whites and light blue only) with suit, but my jacket is on the rack in office 99% of the time, I see a lot of people mention Tangente for formal, but then I see the guys wear Rolex Divers with their suits...so does it really matter anymore? I mean if divers are with suits, can't the Club go with it as well, especially since I barely put the jacket on?:think::-s


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow (Jul 14, 2016)

MrDagon007 said:


> It is worth checking them in reality before deciding. I like nearly all of them and was surprised that even so I like the metro even more than the others, it is really quite special.


Agreed. I've often been disappointed by watches I've only seen online before buying, and I've often been pleasantly surprised by how great a watch looks in person that I wasn't previously considering based on online photos. You really should *see* and *try on* a watch in person before buying, if at all possible.

(Unfortunately, with many of the smaller brands, there are very few places to see them in person.)



DutchMongolian said:


> I wear a dress shirt (whites and light blue only) with suit, but my jacket is on the rack in office 99% of the time, I see a lot of people mention Tangente for formal, but then I see the guys wear Rolex Divers with their suits...so does it really matter anymore? I mean if divers are with suits, can't the Club go with it as well, especially since I barely put the jacket on?:think::-s


Well, first of all, you can't judge "proper" watch fashion based on what other people do. Most people have 0-1 good watches, they'll wear the one good watch with nearly any attire, and that one watch is very often a diver. Divers have been very popular for a very long time, and many of them are very nice-looking, so I'd say no, it doesn't really matter anymore that they aren't technically considered "dress" watches.

That said, I hate formalwear and almost never wear it, but I love "dress" watches, and divers don't do anything for me.

There are no hard-and-fast rules - these watch-fashion categories are simply broad guidelines that you can choose to follow or deviate from at will. Like all else in fashion, how you carry it is more important than strict conformity.

It's 2016. Anyone can run for president, adults can put more milk and sugar in their coffee than their children's milkshakes, and you can wear a dress watch with jeans or a sporty watch with a suit if you feel like it.

Buy the one you like better and wear it proudly.


----------



## superultramega (Feb 24, 2016)

The Club may be more versatile but I prefer the look of the Tangente for office dress. It's also a little thinner, but they are both much skinnier than most watches and certainly all divers.


----------



## mlmyers (Nov 2, 2009)

Go with the one that tugs at you most - you can't go wrong, really. I find Nomos to be one of those brands for which every model looks better in person, and I've handled most of their non-LE watches at this point. And more to the point of this thread, even the more casual models look sophisticated enough to handle a suit. Likewise, the dressier Nomos watches work great with jeans and a t shirt. Great brand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jalfreem (Mar 26, 2014)

I've tried to read most of this thread, of "which Nomos to buy." I own a Nomos Orion Anthrazit 35mm which I purchased this past spring. I only wore it a few times, and considered selling it, but I have changed my mind. Now I want to hold onto it and flip my Tudor BBB into a club for myself and fund a Tetra as a gift for my wife. I'll explain my path to this point, since a watch is more than a watch in a Wabi Sabi kind of way. 

I have wanted a Rolex since 3 years ago with the birth of my oldest child. I wanted to buy an heirloom quality watch that held value and be cool to pass on a Rolex. I sold my road racing bicycles and bought one. I tried the short hand Explorer 214270, but never really liked it. 39mm looked big to my eye, and Rolex on the dial was very big and observable. I had wanted the "under the radar" Rolex, and I became apprehensive about it. I work in an area where everyone in town knows me and in a business that tries to be very professional. I don't want to offend anyone with perceived luxury items. I view a Rolex as an incredibly built robust watch that will last generations, not to flaunt wealth. What I wanted was a watch to pass down that I wore not one that sat in a box at home. I flipped it for a Tudor Black Bay Blue, which I thought had scratched the Rolex Submariner itch, and "was" my daily wearer. In April, things began to change, my 2nd child had some heart complications (nothing serious, but still scary at the time) and we spent a week in the hospital for observation, and another 4 days when he was born. That killed my desire for a Rolex at this time. Nothing against Rolex or luxury at all, but I was rejoiced just to have my son be healthy. I say all this because, there is some WIS out there just like me who has a small family and discovered that one day he or she would like to be financially independent, hopefully retire or at least be able to if possible, and leave behind some wealth for their kids or grandkids. (I read "Your Money or Your Life," and "The Millionaire Next Door" soon after buying the Rolex, and that changed my thinking too.)

Back to the point. I've been stuck on Rolex for reasons I can't understand except for marketing, both in the classic adventure since of Climbing Everest or Deep Sea diving, famous golfers, and simply having a cache that captures who I want to be. In reality I'm a business professional who wears and works in a suit and would never deep sea dive or climb Everest or any dangerous adventure except maybe hike, fish, or sail on my friends small sail boat. My adventures deal with my 24/7 on call life in a suit, being a husband and father to 2 boys, being a son to my parents, mowing my yard, and investing in my family's financial future. Now the Tudor BBB has lost its appeal. I don't need a Dive watch. I need a dessy understated watch that won't get noticed, but if it does, won't shock people, and one that I'm proud to own and pass down. So the Orion fits that. For a more casual, second heirloom, I'm thinking of the Club as the "simple" watch in the vein of a Siplicity or vintage IWC calibre 83. ( Small can be beautiful Ihttp://timetapestry.blogspot.com/2009/08/small-can-be-beautiful-acquisition-of.html?m=1 I read that changed my view on what I want to own). 

I started wearing the Nomos Orion daily and have really became attached to it in a useful way. It looks professional, fits under a shirt cuff, and tells time. I also see Nomos as the watch company that should exist. It is the watch my middle class Depression Era born, WWII vet Grandfather would have bought. Not as an investment, expensive enough to be good quality, but not enough to buy a used car with either. It's kind of like Rolex and Omega of the 1950s. They were good solid watches that most middle class could afford. That generation of men were my heroes. What would my Granfather have worn, a Lord Elgin and a Greun. Both of which still run. I know this is a long winded post, but if you who have read this is a millenial like me, I suggest owning at least one good quality watch from a manufacturer that employs watch makers at good fair salaries, sources materials ethically as possible, is affordable yet aspirational and can be serviced. All of which can be answered with a Nomos. The Alpha movement watches in Orion, club, Tangente or Tetra fit the bill.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

WUS'ers:
One online merchandiser sells Nomo Design watches.
Is there a difference between Nomo and Nomo Design?

Initials of seller are WOW.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## jalfreem (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh, I flipped that Rolex Explorer into the BBB and cash, which went into a playset for the kids.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

arogle1stus said:


> WUS'ers:
> One online merchandiser sells Nomo Design watches.
> Is there a difference between Nomo and Nomo Design?
> 
> ...


Did you mean MOMO Design? There is no Nomo, or Nomo Design.


----------



## Smudge (Jun 14, 2006)

Of those tow: Tangente.

I am going to get a Metro one of these days...


----------



## Tlgod (Dec 16, 2013)

Nomos tetra 27


----------



## skepticaljesus (Oct 11, 2015)

I wear my tangente on a brown roughout strap which helps make it appear a good bit more casual.


----------



## AltiTudor (May 13, 2016)

skepticaljesus said:


> I wear my tangente on a brown roughout strap which helps make it appear a good bit more casual.


Nice strap! Can you provide a link to where you purchased it?


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Many comments describing Tangente as a dressy watch. Agree that it works with suit, but it is also an extremely cool watch that works well both in a business environment or in weekend wearing jeans. Black, brown or grey straps will offer interesting combinations.

On the contrary, I find Club the less appealing Nomos watch. There is something wrong with the font and size of dial that make it lose the Nomos essence. If I was on my twenties :-d, Tangente would be my indisputable 1st watch choice

For inspiration.


----------



## skepticaljesus (Oct 11, 2015)

AltiTudor said:


> Nice strap! Can you provide a link to where you purchased it?


I'm pretty sure it's this one here: ColaReb Spoleto Distressed Aviator Rust Brown


----------

